# Success story/ Meet Comet (pics too)



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi every one this is Fran! I got comet about 3 weeks ago from Petco. Out of all the males he looked the healthiest which is still not saying much. When I got him he was pale and had some rips in his fins. He is a Double Tail HM. He is my new boy now that my old VT passed (R.I.P Captain). Captain lived to be 4 and 1/2 years old.


Now that I have comet well adjusted his colors are vibrant and I'm amazed at how rich his colors are. There are no more rips on any of his fins and he just loves to zoom around his home which is where he got his name. My favorite thing about comet is that depending on the way he faces he is either blue or green. I currently have him in the Tetra Waterfall Globe for now since I am in a temporary home for a few months after moving states. Soon as i have a new home so will he. I plan to have him in a 5 gall by the end of the year.

To the tank I have added the Zoo Med Mini round heater and some soft plastic plants. The bowl also did not have a lid but i fabricated one from an old travel bowl I had for Captain.


----------



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh and don't worry about the water at the bottom of the bowl lol I just cleaned it!


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

He's very pretty! Nice find.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

He's beautiful  good luck!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

ohh handsome


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

He's very cute! Congrats on getting him!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I like the clearish iridescent fins


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous fish! Do you think you could get a pic of the whole set up from a bit further away? I saw those globes and I really like them but I wanna see a picture of it all set up before I get one.


----------



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

Here you go.

Just FYI the filter output is a bit strong so I made a baffle. Also the bowl does not have a lid so you'll have to fashion one if your betta is as jumpy as mine. The filter keeps the water crystal clear and you only need to change it every 3 weeks. The inserts are cheap at around 2 or 3 dollars for a pack of two.


Comet likes it so much he has started making bubble nests! :-D


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice fish and good looking setup!  What size is that tank? I remember seeing them at walmart though I can't recall their volume...


----------



## Franzilla 806 (Mar 22, 2010)

It is 1.8 gallons.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well then you need to be making changes every other day. Ammonia can build up very fast in 1.8 gallons.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Actually that's not necessary.. I have a 1.5 gallon and I make two changes a week 1 - 50% and 1 - 100%. I frequently test my ammonia levels and they are fine. 

Btw, thanks for the other pictures!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i love the inukshuk! although i would since im canadian


----------

